# Great insight into animal behaviour



## Phil_n.ireland (May 25, 2013)

Awesome video must watch!!
Take a look at this video on YouTube:







Sent from my iPhone


----------



## granfire (May 25, 2013)

:lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 26, 2013)

The Rhino got me :lol:.


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 26, 2013)

nvm


----------



## Takai (May 26, 2013)

It takes a secure man to wear pink. 

It takes utmost confidence put yourself on youtube in a pink unitard smashing your face into a table.


----------



## DennisBreene (May 27, 2013)

I reminded me of college fraternities on a Friday night. Only more creative.


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 27, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> I reminded me of college fraternities on a Friday night. Only more creative.



_Really?_  You guys used sippy-cups instead of beer-bongs at your Frat?   :s408:


----------



## DennisBreene (May 27, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> _Really?_  You guys used sippy-cups instead of beer-bongs at your Frat?   :s408:



I refused to join a frat on principle. Unfortunately, some 40yrs. later, I've forgotten what the principle was.


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 27, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> I refused to join a frat on principle. Unfortunately, some 40yrs. later, I've forgotten what the principle was.



Well... it looks to me like U of E was taking the weekend back by _FORCE_ back in the summer of '83


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 27, 2013)

It was Chewbacca, Dennis - you guys should never have trusted the camera with a wookie.


----------



## DennisBreene (May 28, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> It was Chewbacca, Dennis - you guys should never have trusted the camera with a wookie.



Back in those days, I looked like a wookie (a very short one), or Jesus, depending on how fundamentalist the woman was. In either case, I couldn't get a date. And 1983 was after my time


----------

